# Strange switches on Euramobil 770HS



## jasp

We have just picked up our 2003 Euramobil after trading in our Hymer for it. We are spending a few nights away in it before we head home. We have sussed out most switches etc, but there are 2 in the cab area behind the passenger seat that don't seem to do anything. 
Any owners out there that might have an idea?
So far we are pleased with our new purchase.

Jason


----------



## rosina

*Eura Mobil Switches*

I also have a pair of switches behind the seats, are they a pair of large rockers switches?

Colin


----------



## Chudders

If they are a pair of large rocker switches they are for the additional heating from a heat exchanger which is probably under one of the seats , mine is under the seat immediately behind the passenger seat. The heat exchanger works from the engine coolant/radiator and is used whilst moving to provide additional heat in the habitation area. The two switches are for a two speed fan but to get them to work you need to control the cab heating temperature as you normally would but they will only work when the habitation main switch is also on. If they are working you will hear the fan running quite easily.
Hope that helps. (or maybe its different on your van)
Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

Chudders said:


> If they are a pair of large rocker switches they are for the additional heating from a heat exchanger which is probably under one of the seats , mine is under the seat immediately behind the passenger seat. The heat exchanger works from the engine coolant/radiator and is used whilst moving to provide additional heat in the habitation area. The two switches are for a two speed fan but to get them to work you need to control the cab heating temperature as you normally would but they will only work when the habitation main switch is also on. If they are working you will hear the fan running quite easily.
> Hope that helps. (or maybe its different on your van)
> Dave


I agree with Dave (should do we have very similar vans...) but would just add that the control panel AND the switch above the door that enables the lighting (rather than the pump) needs to be "on" to enable the auxliary heating.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## teemyob

*Van*

We had two just behind the drivers seat.

Two speeds for our rear heat exchanger.

But we did not need anything else switched on. They simply came on and heated when the Engine was running. Got bluddy hot in the back mind.

TM


----------



## Chudders

gree with all above, yes the system does work very well even in the depths of winter the temperature in the back is pretty comfortable, and yes agree the lighting main switch needs to be on.
Dave


----------

